

Lucid, a New Hardware Description Language - Cixelyn
https://embeddedmicro.com/blog/lucid-and-the-mojo-ide

======
kevinnk
The link doesn't really give very much information, but from the tutorial
([https://embeddedmicro.com/tutorials/lucid](https://embeddedmicro.com/tutorials/lucid))
it looks like a skin of Verilog. What's the advantage of using this over a
more modern HDL like Chisel?

~~~
donlzx
Yeah, it seems like just some syntax sugars for Verilog, not a whole new
language. If you're not familiar with Verilog, those new syntax constructs may
seem confusing.

------
smalley
This language looks like it attempted to solve a number of issues from the old
verilog days, but wound up reinventing a very very small subset of system
verilog instead of inventing something new.

    
    
      arrays in lucid = system verilog arrays
      "fsm" = basically system verilog enums and a little  helper logic
      "connectors" = system verilog interfaces

etc etc.

Its definitely better to go where the tool support is. With system verilog you
get a lot of nice verification: constrained randomization, built in process
synchronization, support for differentiated test bench vs dut, assertions,
complex coverage metrics.

